# Equipo Sony HCD-EX9 "Protect" en pantalla



## charlyndo (Mar 15, 2014)

Hola tengo un equipo sony hcd-ex9 en el taller que en su display pone protect.. pensé que el problema estaba en alguna de sus salidas, asi q*ue* desconecte el STK433-320 y el problema continua luego también retire otro integrado STK433-070 pero para mi sorpresa al conectarlos a la red de nuevo aparece el mensaje "protect" procedí entonces a desconectar el pin 2 (protect) así como también el pin 1 (dc-detect) de la placa la fuente pero el problema continua  me aconsejaron también que pruebe desconectando d023 y que cambie los diodos d015 y d016.. aun después de esos cambios el problema persiste.. la verdad estoy un poco deconcertado y quisiera que me den algún consejo alguna idea de que mas revisar.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 16, 2014)

En los estereos de auto el mensaje "protect" aparece cuando se desconecta la batería y el estereo se bloquea. tendrías que averiguar si el equipo del que hablas tiene alguna protección por código o algo así y ver si es posible reiniciarlo de algún modo.

Saludos.


----------



## charlyndo (Mar 16, 2014)

hola gracias por responder. el equipo no es un autoestéreo. y no lleva ningún código que yo sepa, las protecciones que yo conozco y creo que tiene es por sobreconsumo, dc en la salida entre otros. pero como comente desactive las protecciones y el problema sigue.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2014)

Subí el diagrama mejor  

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2014)

esto lo recuerdo de un equipo sony con falla similar,salia protec y con la salida nueva ,,,(si la compre al pepe,por no revisar el equipo)
*******************
tenes que verificar las dos r que hacen un divisor de tencion ,estan conectadas al pin protec del micro .
cuando una de ellas se desvaloriza sale esa falla , si dejas la patita ''al aire'' también sale protec.
si tenes el esquema publicalo asi lo reviso y te digo cuales son las dos resistencias problemáticas ( son dos r smd)


----------



## el arcangel (Mar 17, 2014)

fijate tambien las R de polarización del mute , dejo manual para quien lo necesite


----------



## charlyndo (Mar 17, 2014)

gracias por sus respuestas.. gracias el arcangel por el manual.
Para el rey julien; sera que podrias ser un poco mas especifico para saber a que resistencias te refieres? gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2014)

cuando mire el esquema del equipo te digo cual es la resistencia
PD:
  hay lo estoy mirando ,espera un poco



no las encontré a las dos r , pero mira esto ,mientras tanto yo busco esas benditas r ,que yo una ves la repare  uno similar.seguro que falta algun voltaje ,revisa bien los fusibles
http://audio.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_audio/sony-hcd-ex9-quotprotec-quot-t960901.html

http://audio.yoreparo.com/reparacio...e-quotprotect-quot-en-el-display-t974651.html


----------

